# Cervical Spine & Recumbents



## BikeChef (25 Feb 2012)

An MRI in January, showed bulging discs in C-2 & C-3 in the advanced stage - not good. I'm looking at a recumbent bike and I've tried the Catrike Expedition and Pocket. I know it takes some getting used to, but it seems as if my neck is still in an awkward position and I'm just trading one bad cervical spine position for another. Anyone have any experience with this situation? Thanks!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2012)

Ping either *Neil Earley* or *Arallsopp* of these forums.
Both ride recumbents due to back problems.


----------



## markg0vbr (25 Feb 2012)

c 2 c 3 is neck rather than back a recumbent where you sit up rather than lay down might be best there are some with "neck rests" rather than head rests, there are some after market suspended head rests. google is your friend and look at the catrike forum or seats that have a distinct up sweep around were your shoulders are

it is a lot easer with any thing from shoulder down as you can ether use padding or shaped seat to correct, i think you are just being awkward insisting on having problems at c2 c3 





i find the catrike one very good, you have to set it up properly as it is a neck rest and i use two zip-ties from the bottom to the frame to get it rock solid.


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Feb 2012)

I find I'm ok useing the head rest on my ICE trike at low speed.
But once the speed above ~10 mph, it all depends on how bad the road is, there is to much vibration/bump transmited through the head rest for it to be usefull.
But I've got my seat as reclined as possible, if you sat up more it may be better.


----------



## riggsbie (25 Feb 2012)

I agree with Tigerbiten.....

I have a head/neck rest on my Musashi and my GT5 - the neck rest is excellent on smooth Tarmac, unfortunately most Aussie roads are covered in coarse chip so you get constant pummelling on the rougher roads......

They are great when you stop, never have a problem finding a comfy chair ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arallsopp (26 Feb 2012)

I've never got on with the neck-rest on my recumbent bikes. In fact, I had to take the one I spec'd on the SMGTe off, as with it in place I couldn't keep my balance(!) I guess I was using it to body steer (the seat clamps me fairly well, and well, my head is a whopping great mass, readily moveable and sufficiently removed from the centre of gravity to be effective).

On a 3 wheeler, the balance issue is negated and I love it.

How much strain you put through your neck is going to vary based upon a number of factors including (but not limited to):

seat angle (with more laid back being more of a strain)
suspension (a softer ride won't jar you half as much)
geometry of frame and sight lines (if you're positioned higher up and further forward, you don't have to meerkat around junctions)
position of mirrors (if you're laid back, trying to see behind you can be more like behind / above, which is not a natural position (unless you're big into 3rd person shooters)
I'd be surprised if there wasn't a 'bent that worked for you. It might have 3 wheels, it might have 2. It might be a specially adapted kettwiesel, or a stock HPV streetmachine. You'll find one, I'm sure.
Andy.


----------



## byegad (28 Feb 2012)

I've yet to find anyone who uses a neck, or head, rest all of the time. I use the one on my QNT when climbing slowly but at any speed even with the rear suspension and 2" Big Apple tyres all round the vibration if I rest your head/neck at more than walking pace is too much for my to see clearly. My second and third trikes don't have a rest, as I didn't think them necessary.


----------



## tongskie01 (28 Feb 2012)

i agree. i have a neckrest but dont use it all the time.


----------



## PaulM (29 Feb 2012)

I've started getting lots of clicks from C2 and C3, and this can be bad when riding recumbent. However I'm sure it's not as harmful as a craned neck on drops. There's no pain at the moment so I shall keep riding but try to avoid getting too tense since it seems worse then. It's often the cut and thrust when in amongst traffic that is causing me to tense, and the clicking in my neck becomes more frequent. I've made an appointment to see my GP next week. I switched to recumbents about 6 years ago because of neck problems in the first place.


----------



## Bill B-J (5 Mar 2012)

I think neck problems and recumbents are complex.
Best resting position when upright is neutral.
Held positions at extreme range are often harmful.
And then there is the effect of gravity, and the mechanics of weight and leverage.
So when recumbent somewhere between neutral and bending your head forwards. The way we bend has many variables. Like with your eyes, from the top of your neck (atlanto occipital joint,) from lower down in your neck.

I prolapsed C5/6 disc, I believe from a combination of hitting a speed bump at 20mph ish, on a QNT,--felt something--and 40 mins later, lifting a light weight above head height; felt a bit of a give. I have numb index and ring fingers.

Riding my B1 or QNT does not aggravate my symptoms. All round suspension of the QNT I think helps 'cushion' my spine.


----------

